# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Восстановление работы NTFRS

## V.N.

Прошу помощи в вышеобозначенном вопросе. Перечитав кучу информации в инете, я так и не нашел решения своей проблемы. Отличается она тем, что у меня один контроллер домена. Была попытка поднять второй, окончилась неудачей, он был понижен. После этого, а может и до этого, поскольку я недавно тут работаю, NTFRS выдает ошибки при работе, ошибка 13562, причем никаких описаний проблемы, а просто: 



> Ниже следует сводка предупреждений и ошибок, которые произошли при опросе службой репликации файлов (FRS) сведений конфигурации набора репликации FRS у контроллера домена "server.xxx.ru".


Воспользовался статьей 312862, все сделал согласно ней, но все равно эта ошибка присутствует. Экспериментально понял, что появляется она тогда, когда с помощью ADSI Edit я создаю объект *NTFRsSubscriber*  в контейнере 


> CN=NTFRS Subscriptions,CN=SERVER,OU=Domain Controllers,DC=xxx,DC=ru.


Также сравнив реестр с реестром нового КД нашел, что в 


> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\NtFrs\Parameters\Replica Sets


 пусто. Т.е. там нет раздела с GUID. Я так понимаю, что в этом проблема и кроется. Только не понимаю, как он создается автоматически. 
Приводить dcdiag и netdiag не буду, поскольку там все ОК. Приведу только отдельный тест *frsevent*



> C:\Documents and Settings\администратор>dcdiag /v /test:frsevent
> 
> Domain Controller Diagnosis
> 
> Performing initial setup:
>    * Verifying that the local machine server, is a DC.
>    * Connecting to directory service on server server.
>    * Collecting site info.
>    * Identifying all servers.
> ...


Это единственная ошибка. Как уже где-то прочел, этот код EventID: 0x800034FA означает ошибки в объектах FRS.
Я думаю, что надо создать раздел с GUID  в Replica Sets, но вот как узнать какой GUID туда написать?

----------


## V.N.

Неужели я задал такой сложный и нетривиальный вопрос? Есть мысли вообще какие-нибудь? Может я неправильно описал свою проблему, и вообще неясно, что произошло?

----------

